
Can I get into a respectable CS masters program with a Math and Physics degree? - danm07
Hi guys,<p>I was planning on majoring in CS + Physics, but the introductory course for CS is really turning me off. I&#x27;m interested in machine learning, which I believe is mostly graduate work. I was wondering if I can do my undergrad in math &amp; physics and still get into a respectable program (say tier 1 schools) to learn about ML
======
PaulHoule
You don't like the introductory programming course?

~~~
danm07
It feels like the material is a little rote and that I can learn it on my own.
I have a much harder time learning math on my own, and I figure it might be
more worth my tuition to do that instead.

